# /dev/dri/card0 missing with kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

## samo

After updating from kernel 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 to 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 the X server doesn't start any longer. Xorg.0.log looks like this:

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #1 PREEMPT Mon Jun 1 12:55:31 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 22 May 2009  05:44:19PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun  1 13:25:37 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "EIZO FlexScan" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "TFT"

(**) |   |-->Device "DVI"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "on"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/fonts.cache-1" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/local/,

   /usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/artwiz,

   /usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,

   /usr/share/fonts/default,

   /usr/share/fonts/encodings,

   /usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

   /usr/share/fonts/ukr,

   /usr/share/fonts/util,

   /usr/share/fonts/wine,

   /usr/share/fonts/xawtv,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "XVideo" is enabled

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse1

(WW) Disabling Keyboard1

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x9a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI: (0@1:7:0) Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder rev 5, Mem @ 0xe8000000/0

(--) PCI:*(0@3:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/0, 0xe6000000/0, I/O @ 0x0000c000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(--) PCI: (0@3:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/0, 0xe6010000/0

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(**) AIGLX enabled

(**) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 6.12.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL), ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

   ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270, AMD FireStream 9250,

   ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL), ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870,

   ATI Mobility RADEON M98, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98,

   ATI M98, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI FirePro M5750,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670],

   ATI RADEON E4600, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD Graphics, ATI Radeon Graphics,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD Graphics, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

   ATI Radeon Graphics

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03@00:00:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000e6000000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000e6000000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 3 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelDFS" "True"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4153)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000d0000000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xorg_backtrace+0x37) [0x8133787]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
```

Last edited by samo on Sat Jun 06, 2009 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devilheart

you should check dmesg for errors regarding drm

----------

## samo

There are no errors regarding drm in dmesg.

----------

## devilheart

does the file /dev/dri/card0 exists?

----------

## samo

/dev/dri/card0 doesn't exist.

----------

## samo

Does anybody know, why /dev/dri/card0 is missing after update from kernel 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 to 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 ?

(changed headline)

----------

## jaguarondi

Got the exact same problem here when updating to 2.6.28-tuxonice-r10. I also have recompiled and updated xorg-server and ati video module It seems the "dri" use flag has been removed from xf86-video-ati and the "/dev/dri/card0" device isn't created anymore. But I don't know how to solve this.

David

----------

## bbgermany

Did you check whether your drm modules (drm and radeon) is loaded successfully?

bb

----------

## jaguarondi

Yes indeed, I just found out those modules were not enabled in my new kernel. Fixed now, thanks.

----------

